# "Fat-free" Fat: Possible?



## imp (Aug 31, 2015)

Looked back, cannot remember (give me benefit of being OLD), maybe hashed this over before. Stores here sell "fat-free" Half & Half. My Mother often slipped a bit of it into my oatmeal, or cream of wheat (which I disliked), surely in the rich, thick gravies I grew up on (hey, my serum cholesterol is 190 today!), and absolutely in the Jellos she made for me! I learned it was wonderful in coffee, when she first let me partake of a bit of it.

She would today find revolting, the fact that stores are selling this bogus product. How could cream have no fat content? Anybody help here? Another imp imponderable, I'm afraid!    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 1, 2015)

We use fat free half and half..   Don't know how it works... but glad it's an option.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 1, 2015)

Technically, fat cannot be "fat-free" - just another example of marketing types killing the English language.


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't use any of that new-fangled fat-free stuff.....the body knows how to handle real honest-to-goodness fat, it doesn't know how to handle this artificial stuff.  Real fat in moderation is a lot better for you than the artificial stuff.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 3, 2015)

I also suspect the body knows how to adjust to things it hasn't been used to.


----------



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I also suspect the body knows how to adjust to things it hasn't been used to.



The human body is certainly pretty resilient, at that!

Say, 4 goats? Do you use their milk? We had a big Nubian which kept my wife busy every day, small loaves of bread, as well as  cheese, she made, during the time we spent a year "stranded" outside of society.    imp


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 3, 2015)

imp said:


> ... Say, 4 goats? Do you use their milk? ...



Imp, the only job our goats ever had was to control brush.  The third year one of our Nubians went into milk without being bred (called a maiden milker). It started in April and she wouldn't dry up until November.   I learned how to milk a goat, and got pretty good at it, but it is not for lazy people like me. My hands would ache. She would produce over a gallon a week, but we (my mom and I) didn't need all those extra calories in our diets.  When it started all over the next spring we found a much better home for her.  We are both happier.


----------



## imp (Sep 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Imp, the only job our goats ever had was to control brush.  The third year one of our Nubians went into milk without being bred (called a maiden milker). It started in April and she wouldn't dry up until November.   I learned how to milk a goat, and got pretty good at it, but it is not for lazy people like me. My hands would ache. She would produce over a gallon a week, but we (my mom and I) didn't need all those extra calories in our diets.  When it started all over the next spring we found a much better home for her.  We are both happier.



The post I missed! I apologize for that! My interest laid in the fact that when I was kicked out of work during the Reagan Recession, and unable to find a job, my wife and I moved everything we had up to to a 40-acre wooded plot we had been paying on in Northern AZ. Built a cabin, no water or power, bought a BIG female Nubian. Plenty of firewood, a woodburning cookstove for food and heat, she made a few small loaves of bread using goat's milk every day. Then, cheese. Then bakery. 

Best year of our lives, I'd say!    imp


----------

